# Weekly Competition 2017-05



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *R F' R U2 F U F2 U2
*2. *R F U2 R F R2 F2
*3. *U' F' R U2 R' F' U2 F'
*4. *U' F' U2 F' U F' U2 F R
*5. *U' F2 R2 U F' R' F'

*3x3x3
1. *U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 F' U L2 U' R' B F2 D2 R2 U2
*2. *F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F D' U' L' U B R B2 R2 D'
*3. *L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 U2 L' R' B D B U B R U' F' R2
*4. *F U2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B D2 F R2 D' B' U' R2 D L' D' B2
*5. *F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F' U2 L D2 R2 F D' F2 L U'

*4x4x4
1. *D' Rw R2 D' Uw Fw D' Uw Rw' Fw' F Rw' Uw B' D2 Uw L R Uw' R2 D2 U' Rw' Fw L2 Fw Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 D' Rw Fw' D' B2 F U2 Fw Uw2 Fw
*2. *L R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 F2 R' D B2 F Rw2 U B' Fw2 L' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw L' Rw' R Uw' U' R' B' L' Rw R2 Fw D' U' B' D Fw2 Rw2 U2
*3. *L2 F' R2 Uw U' L2 Rw U L' D L Fw D L' R U' F2 R U' Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 U F2 Rw2 D' Uw' R2 B L2 Rw' R Fw F' D2 U2 Rw F2 R
*4. *B Rw2 Uw U' L R2 D2 R2 B2 Fw2 L' D Fw2 F' R Fw2 Uw L' Rw' R2 U2 Rw' Fw2 R2 D2 F2 Uw R2 D2 F' L Rw2 R' F2 R U' B L Rw D2
*5. *Rw2 Uw Rw R' U2 F D B' R B F2 Uw U F2 Uw L2 D Rw2 U L' D B2 L2 Rw2 Uw F U Rw2 B L D' Uw R2 D2 L' D' Fw L2 R' D

*5x5x5
1. *L' D' Bw Rw2 B Fw2 F Rw' R2 B L Uw2 Fw' Lw U Bw2 Fw U2 B2 Bw' Fw Rw' B Lw' Rw' D' Dw U2 L' Lw' Rw' R2 U2 B2 Dw' B L R2 Dw' Bw L Lw' Uw2 L Lw' Rw' R Dw2 Uw R' Uw B' F' Lw2 Rw' R' D2 Uw B2 Bw'
*2. *R' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' D' Bw' Fw R2 B' Fw Rw2 D' Uw' Lw Rw2 Bw2 L2 Dw B' D2 Uw2 U2 F2 L2 Uw2 R B' Lw' R2 Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 U2 Lw' Rw' F' Lw Uw' Fw Dw2 Uw U R Dw Uw L Bw Dw R U' Lw' Bw' D2 R' B U2 F'
*3. *R Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw R' D' F U' Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 B Bw' Rw' D' R Uw2 L Dw2 L Lw Rw' Dw' F R' B2 D2 B2 F2 Dw2 Uw' U L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' B' L2 Rw' R2 Dw B2 Fw2 F2 R2 Bw F2 Lw' F2 R2 B' Fw2 U' Bw2 Fw U2 Rw F'
*4. *L Rw' D Fw' D2 L2 R' Dw B' R2 U2 B' L Lw' R D Uw2 U2 B Bw2 F2 Dw' L2 Dw R2 U B U' Fw' Uw2 Lw' F Rw B Fw2 F2 D2 U2 L Rw' D Uw2 U B' Bw2 Fw Dw Lw R F' U Lw2 F' Rw U Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 U' R'
*5. *L Lw R D2 B2 D2 Uw Lw Fw L2 D' Uw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Lw2 B F L Rw' R2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw D2 Dw L2 R Dw' B2 Dw Fw Dw' Uw' L2 B' F L' D Fw' D' Rw' Fw D2 Dw' Uw Lw R' Dw Uw' U2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 L2 F R2

*6x6x6
1. *R' 3U2 L' R 2B' 2F D' 2D2 3F' U2 2L' 2R 2U F 3U2 U' 2R R 3F 2F2 2U2 L' 2L2 3F2 2D' F2 3R' 2D' U2 B 2B R 2U2 B 2R2 2U F' 2R 2B2 F' R2 2U B2 2F' 3U 3F2 3R' R 2B2 3F U 2B 2F' F2 2D R B 2B 3F' 2F F2 D 2B' R D 2D' B2 F 2D' 3U2
*2. *2F2 3U 3R' B 3F 2R' F' D B L' 2R2 R2 2D' 2U' 2R 2D2 2B2 3U 2F2 L D' 3U 3R 3F 3R' D' L' 3R B 2D' B2 3F D2 3F2 2U' 2R B' 2L2 B' 2R U 2B F' 2D2 3U' L' 2R' 3U R' B 3F R2 2D' B 3R2 R2 B' 2L2 B' 3F 2R2 2F' F' R B L 2D2 3R2 2B' F
*3. *2U 3F U' 2L' 2U' F2 2R2 2D2 2U 2R2 2U2 U' F2 2D 2R 3F2 3U' 2U L' R 3U2 2U2 R' D 3U2 L2 B F 3R2 B2 L 3R2 D2 2U2 R 3U 2L' 2B' 3U2 2U 2R' F2 2D' 2U L 2F2 D 3U' 2R' B' L2 2L' D' 2F' 3R 2R 2F2 2L' R 2F2 2D2 3F' F' 2D' 3R2 F2 2U 2B' D2 F
*4. *F2 3U 3F' 2F2 D' 2D 3U' U2 3F' 3U' L2 2D2 3U 2U U' L' 3R' 2D' L' 2F2 L' 3R' 2R' D2 2F F' 2D' L2 R 2B2 2F' 3U' U2 2R2 R2 D2 2L' 3U' 3R 2R' B' 2B F' 3U2 R2 2U U L' 2L' 3U 2F2 3R2 R' 3F' 2U R' 2B2 2F F' U' 2B' R 2B' F 2U F' U2 F' R2 2B'
*5. *3R2 R' B2 U' L D' U 2F D2 F2 2R' D2 2D' F' 3R R2 B U2 L2 2R' 3U 2R D' B' 2B' 3F U 2F2 2U' B D 2U L2 3U 2F2 L 2D2 2R2 3F' L2 2B' 3R2 B2 3U' 2B' 2L R' U' L 3R 2R2 F 2R' 3F' L2 B' U 2R' R' 2D2 2U' 2R R' U' 2B' 3U' B' 2U 2F2 U2

*7x7x7
1. *D' 3U' R' D2 3R B' 2F2 L2 3R' R B 3R' 3D2 2L2 3D U2 F 2R' 2D' L2 3R' 2D R2 U' L' U2 R' 3B 2L 2R' 2B2 3L' 3B D R D2 3F' D' 3R2 2B 3F' 2D' 3F2 U 2R2 B' 2B2 F2 2L2 3L2 3B' D2 3U2 2B' R' U' 3F F2 R' 3B' U' L2 3R' R 3D 2B 3F2 2L' 3L2 2R' 3F 2F2 3L2 3R2 F 2R2 3U U' L' 2F' L' B 3F' 2L R 2U' B 3B' 2D2 F2 2U2 F2 D' 2L' R 3D2 B R' 2U2 3R'
*2. *L 2L2 R' 3D 2F R' 3D2 U L 2L2 F' 3D U' 2R' 2D 3D2 U' L' B 2D2 2U R' 2B2 3L' 3U' 2R' B2 2L' 3U2 2U R 3F2 2L2 3L R U2 3L2 R' D' 2D 3U2 2U2 U2 2B' 3F2 R' B 2D2 R F2 2D2 3F2 3R R' 2D 2B D' 3D' B2 2B2 3F2 2F 2D' L' 2L' 3R R2 2B 3F F 2R2 D 2D2 3D' B' 3B 2F2 U B' 2F' 3U 2L2 3F' 3D' B 3U' 2L' 3L2 3R2 2R2 R 2B' D' 3U U 3F' L 3R' R 2F2
*3. *2L2 3R' 2R' 2U' 3F' 3L2 2U2 2F2 2U2 2B2 2F' 2R' 2D 3L' 3F2 2F' F L 3U 3L2 U2 2F' F2 2R2 2U2 F 3L2 B2 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 2L2 3B2 2L2 2R D' 2R2 F' 2R' R' B 2L' 2B2 2L 2F 3U L 2B' 2R 3U 2F2 2U2 3L' R' B' L2 U 3R' D2 L' 3L 2D' U' 2F' F2 R2 U L 3U 3F 2L2 2R R' D' 2L2 R2 3D2 B2 L2 2B2 3F 2F2 2D2 L' 3L2 2F' L B' 3B 3F' D 2U' 3R R' F2 3U U' 3F D
*4. *3F2 2D' 3D2 2R2 2D2 U L 2R R2 3D B2 2F 2D' L' 2B D 3D 2U' 3F' 2L2 2D' U' 3R' U 3B 2R2 2U2 3F U2 3B 3U2 B2 2L' 3B' D 2D U' 2F2 3U 3B 3D' F' 2U' 2L2 3L' 2U B' 2D' B' 2B' 3F F2 R2 2F2 3U2 3F' F 2L 3R' 2U 2F 3U F 2R2 3D2 2R' 3U' 3L' 3R' B 3R2 D2 B 3B 3F 2F2 2D 3D 3U2 3R2 3U2 B2 3D 3B' D 2D' 3U 2U 3B2 2U' 3L 3D2 R2 3U 2U 3F 3D' 2U' 2B' L2
*5. *2B' F' U2 3L' 2B 3F D' 2D2 3D' U 3F' U' 2L 2B' 3L' 3D U' 2B' 3R R' 2B2 D2 2F2 3D2 3L' 2D 3U 2U' R B2 U2 B 2B' 3R D' 3L2 2B2 3B' 2L 2R' 2U' 3B' 2F2 F' 2L' D' 3B2 U R F' 2D 3B2 3F F L2 2L' R 3D' 3R2 F L 3L' 3U 3L' 3R' R2 D' L2 3B2 R2 D' 3L2 3U 2B2 2F' 3L 2R2 D2 2B U 3F2 3L2 R 3F 2D2 L' B 2B' F' 3U2 2F 2U' B2 3D2 U' 2F D2 2U' F 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F' R' F U2 R U' F
*2. *R' F R U' R U' R F' R2 U2
*3. *F U2 R F' R2 F U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U B2 D F L R2 F2 D' R2 D' R D F' U2
*2. *F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F' U' B2 F' L2 D R' D R
*3. *D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B' U' R D' B' L' D B U L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw R2 F R' Fw' D' Uw2 R2 B' Rw D Uw R U L' B Fw2 Uw B Fw Uw R' B2 F' D Uw' L Uw U F D2 U' L F L' Rw2 R Uw2 L2 R
*2. *D U2 R2 Uw B Rw2 Uw2 B F2 L2 B F2 L Rw Fw2 D' B' Fw U' B2 F2 D F Rw D L2 D' U' Rw' B' Fw' F' L2 B' Uw Fw2 F R2 D Uw
*3. *D' Rw R2 B' Fw F' R2 U2 L Uw' Rw' U L' R Fw' Uw' Fw' F2 U' B D' B Rw' F' R' B2 Fw2 Uw B R2 D' U2 Rw B' D' B2 Fw Uw' U F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L' Lw R D2 B2 Bw2 Uw Lw R U' F L Rw Dw' Uw' U2 B L2 F U F' Uw2 Lw' F' Rw2 F Uw' Rw' F' L Lw Rw' R2 Dw L2 Rw2 Uw U' L' Uw U L' R Dw2 U Fw Lw U L R Dw' B2 Bw2 U' Rw Bw Lw2 Bw' R' D
*2. *Rw R' F' U2 L Lw R B' Dw2 U' F2 D Dw2 Bw2 F' R' Bw R' Uw' Fw Uw B2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' D Dw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Bw Fw Lw' Uw' Bw2 R2 Uw U L Fw2 F Rw2 B2 F2 Uw B' D' U' Fw' Rw Uw Bw Lw Fw F Dw B' Bw F'
*3. *Rw' B2 Dw2 B2 Bw F2 D Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' D' Bw R Uw2 U2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Uw2 L D2 Rw2 Bw' L Rw R' D' Lw2 Uw' B' F2 Rw2 D' F' Lw2 Dw Rw Dw2 Uw2 R' D Dw' Lw D' Rw2 Bw' Lw' B' F D Bw F Rw2 B Dw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L2 2B2 L 2L 2R R 2B' 3F2 3U2 F L 2F' D2 2D2 L 3U2 2U 2L2 3F 2F D2 2R' D' 3U F' 2R2 2D 2F2 L' F2 2L R D2 2U U R2 B' 2F2 2L2 2D' 2L2 R2 2F 2U2 2B' F' 2U 2B2 R' D R 2U2 R2 D 2D2 3R' U' 3R' 2R2 3F L 2U B2 2F2 2U' 2F2 3U' 2R 3F 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3B' L2 2D2 2U' L 2L' 2R2 R' 3D B' D 3D' B2 3B2 D2 F2 L 2L 2R2 3B 2L' 2D' B 3B2 2F 3U' 3R' 3U' 2F 2L' D 3F' 2F 3D' L' R2 B' 2U U' 3R' 2U2 U 3L 2R' B 3B' 3L 3B' 2F' 2L' 2F2 R' F' 3D B' 2B F D' 3D U2 3L2 2B 3L' 3R' F2 D U2 3R B2 2D' L' 3R 2R' 2D' L2 B2 3F' 2L2 B 2F F' L2 3B L 2B 3L2 2R 3U' 3L' 3F' D2 2D2 2B L2 3B 3F2 F2 2D 3U 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F B2 L' U2 L D2 B U' L' D2 L D2 B2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 F2
*2. *B U' F L2 F2 D B2 D2 R F2 B L2 B U2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2
*3. *R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R B D' R U R D F' R' U
*4. *B2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L B' R2 D2 R2 U L2 D B' R'
*5. *U R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L' B D R B F' U R B2 U2
*6. *U B2 R' U2 B' L F D' R' L' F L2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 D2
*7. *R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' U' L B2 R' F2 D' U' F L2 R' U
*8. *R' U2 R F2 U2 L U2 B2 R U2 R2 B F' R' B D' B2 U' R D2 R'
*9. *D' F' L F' B' D2 B' L F L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2
*10. *F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 L' R' D2 L2 F' L D' L R2 F R2 U' L U2
*11. *R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F' D' L2 F' R' F L' D B'
*12. *B' L' D' F' U R' F L' D L F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2
*13. *F L' U' R2 F' U2 F D2 F' U' L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2
*14. *D' B' U' D2 L' D L' B' D L' U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 D'
*15. *U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F' U' L2 U B D B2 L' F2 U2
*16. *R' U R2 F L B L D' B' D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' D' B2 U
*17. *D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B F' R2 D2 R2 U' R' B D B U B2 R2 D' R'
*18. *U' R2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 R F2 L' B' D U2 F2 L' R' B
*19. *R F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 L B2 D' U2 R2 B D2 B' U' F' U2
*20. *D L2 D2 L B2 L' B' U' F R B' D2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2
*21. *U B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 L B R U' L' R B D'
*22. *R' B D' R D B D B' R U D2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 U2
*23. *D2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L D' B2 R2 D' L F' L U' R
*24. *D2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U F' L2 R U L B F2
*25. *U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 D B L' D2 B' U2 B D2 U' R
*26. *F L2 F U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D' L' B' L D2 U R2 F D' U
*27. *F2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 U' R2 F' L F U2 B' U L'
*28. *F' L2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F L F L2 B2 R' D B' R2 U' L'
*29. *D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 D2 F2 R' U B R' U2 R F D L' U2
*30. *D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D F' L F2 R F' R2 B' R2 U' F2 U'
*31. *L B' D2 R L' D R' F2 R2 U R2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2
*32. *D2 L U2 F2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L R B' L' F' U' R2 B U2
*33. *R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R B L2 F U B2 R2 B D' L
*34. *L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 B U' R' F2 U R2 F' L D' F' L2
*35. *L U2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F L' U2 F2 D' U' B L U' B2
*36. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L F L F R' D' B2 U2 R2 F2
*37. *R L D2 R U2 R2 F2 D F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2
*38. *B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L U' B D F L B2 F' R F'
*39. *U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L D L' U2 L' R F' R' B' F2
*40. *D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' U' R U2 R U L' D' B' L'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R F2 R' B D L' U R U' F2 U' F' D2
*2. *D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D B L' D' F U F' D U F' U
*3. *R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 D L2 B' F L2 U' R D2 L' D2
*4. *B2 U2 L U F' B' L U' R' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2
*5. *R U L2 B2 D' B L' U' D B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 F' L' B R F D' L' D' U' L U2
*2. *D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L' U2 F' U R D2 F R' D2
*3. *F L U2 F2 D' F L' F' U R' U2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2
*4. *F U2 B' L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R' B2 F D B2 D' L R' D' U' R
*5. *B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 L U2 L' U2 F' L2 U B' L' D B2 L' R' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B L' F2 U F' R' F' L U' F U2 D F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2
*2. *B' D2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 U F' D R2 F' D R D U' L
*3. *D B2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 D L2 U L D' B' U' L' D R2 B' U'
*4. *L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R' U F2 L F' D L2 B' D
*5. *D' F' L F U L2 F' R' B R2 F' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D B2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B F' U2 F L2 D B L D' F' R' F2 D2 F D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F U R U' R2 F R F
*3. *F U' B2 D F R' B R2 F' L' B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 D2 R2 F' U2
*4. *B' Uw2 Rw' Uw' L Rw2 R' D Rw' D' U L' B Uw' Fw2 F D R2 B2 Uw R' B Fw' F Rw2 D L Rw F Rw' R' Fw' F' D B' Fw U L2 B Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' R2 U R' U' F' U2 F2 R F'
*3. *B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B R2 B F' L R2 U2 B L D' B' L' B' F
*4. *B' Uw2 R' Fw2 R' U2 R2 D' Fw' U B F Rw' D' L R' D L2 B Fw2 D' F Uw' L' R' B Fw F2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw Rw2 D2 Uw' U' L2 Fw Rw' U2
*5. *L' R' Fw Lw2 Rw' F2 U Bw Dw U2 Fw U2 Lw F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D Uw' U' R' B Rw Bw Fw U' Lw' U2 B' Bw2 R' F2 L' R2 Dw L B' R2 D2 Dw2 B' Fw' Dw U2 R2 U2 F' D' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 R B Lw Uw2 Lw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay:
2*: R U2 R F2 R U2 F U2
*3*: U2 R B2 R2 B' R D2 U' R D' L2 B' R D' L' B' F D' B2 L U2 F' U' R2 F'
*4*: B' R Uw U R' U2 Fw D Uw2 F' Rw B' U F2 Uw Fw F L2 F' Rw2 F2 D2 U2 Uw R' D B2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw L Rw U' Uw' B D2 F B2 U'
*5*: Lw F2 U2 R2 F' R F' R2 Dw2 R B2 L' F Uw B R Uw U' R' Fw2 R' D' F' Uw' L2 Rw D B' Lw R Dw' R' U F U' F Dw' D2 Rw' F Bw' R D' B R' F Rw Lw Uw2 L' Bw Dw D' U2 B2 Fw' Dw2 B2 Lw B'
*6*: R D2 2L2 3F' R' D 2F' 3U' 3F 2D2 2L' B D' L' U' B' L 2B' F 2R L' 2D U 2R 2D 2L 3F' 2R2 3U' 2U2 2R2 U D' F' D2 2B' 3F2 F L2 D 3R' 3F R2 2R' 3U' 3R2 U' D' 3F2 3R2 2B' U2 2U' 2R R2 2B2 2D2 3U2 U2 2L2 2D2 R' D 3U' 2D2 3F' 2U2 U 3F2 B2 3U 2L 2B 2R2 U F L2 2F' R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay:
2*: F U2 R2 F U' F2 U R'
*3*: U2 B D R U D B2 D F L' F' B' L F2 R' F' L F' D' L' B' L D R U
*4*: Fw2 R2 L2 D L' Uw D' Fw' Rw2 B' U2 Fw2 L F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw D' L2 F2 Uw U2 L2 Uw Fw2 Uw U Fw' Uw Rw L D Fw2 B2 L2 F Uw'
*5*: B' Uw Fw' Bw2 Lw' U Bw' L' Fw Dw Rw2 Dw Uw U L2 Uw2 D2 Fw Bw2 L R Lw U L2 Uw Dw U2 Fw' L' D F Lw2 Bw' D F2 B L2 F' R' Fw2 F Lw2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 F Dw2 B2 Lw2 Uw D2 R2 B' Dw2 F' Uw2 Fw2
*6.* U L2 D2 L R' 3F 2B D2 L' B2 F2 2U2 2D2 2L 3R U' 2L2 F2 2D' 3F U 3U' 2L L' D' 2B 3R2 F' 2U 2D' 3U 2L2 R' 3R 3U 3R2 3U2 2L2 D' R 2R 2F2 2D2 3U2 2L' F 2R 2L2 B2 F2 2U' 2R2 B D' U' 2L' 2F' 2D U 2F2 B' 3R L2 2R' F' R' B 2L' 3U' 2B 2D2 U2 2F' 2L' D2 U' R B2 L' 3R'
*7.* 2B' 3U2 3B' 3D2 R2 3R D 3B' D 3D2 3U 3B2 B 2U B2 L 3D2 D' 2R' U' 2B' 3B R B2 3U 2B2 3U L2 2U' 2L2 2D2 3L2 L' R 3F 2B U 2U2 3D 2B' L' 2L' B' 3D 2D2 L 3R D' 3B' 2D2 F2 2R' 3L 2B L2 2L2 R2 2R' 3F 3U2 2R2 3B 2L 2F 3F2 R2 B2 3D' 2R2 2D 3F U2 2R' U 3F' R 3B' L' B 2D2 D B F 2R' 2L 3F2 2F D' 2R2 3L2 2F2 D2 2F 2D2 3U2 L F 3F' 3R2 3D'

*Mini Guildford: 
2.* R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
*3.*: D2 L2 F' U' L R2 U2 B' U D' R2 U' F' L2 D L' U F' D' B2 F' L' R2 B2 D'
*4.* U2 F Dw R' Dw2 B R2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' F Lw' L U' Rw' R2 Bw Rw' L2 U Dw' Bw Lw' Uw Bw' U' Bw' D' B2 Uw F U2 D' L F2 D' Bw Dw F' Uw Lw2 Bw' Lw2 D' Dw R' Uw' D R' Fw Lw Fw2 B2 Bw Lw' U Bw' F Dw2
*5.* R2 F' Uw2 D R F' R' Fw2 Rw2 U' Uw' D2 B2 F' Rw U D' L R B' R F B' U' D' B F' Rw2 L Uw' L D Uw' F2 L' Rw2 Fw' R U2 B
*OH.* L' F' B' U L R B2 R' U' R' D2 L2 R D' B2 D2 L2 D' R' D2 B2 D B R D2
*Clock.* UU u2' dU u3' dd u4' Ud u3 dU u5 Ud u2 UU UU u4' UU u3 dd UU
dd d3 dU d4 UU Ud d2' UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dd
*Mega.* R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
*Pyra.* U' R' B R' B' U' L R l' r'
*Skewb:* B' U' L' R' B U' L B 
*Square-1:* (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -4) / (4, -3) / (-4, -2) / (-2, -1) / (0, -5)

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UUUd

*Kilominx:*
1. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R' U' L' U' R' U' B L' l r' u'
*2. *R' B' R U' B L B' R' r b
*3. *B R' U' R L' U B l r' b'
*4. *U B U B L B' R' L l' b' u
*5. *L B R L' U' B U B l' b

*Square-1
1. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) /
*2. *(-3, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, -2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (0, 5)

*Skewb
1. *L' U L' R' U L D U R' D' U'
*2. *U' L U' D' L U L' U' L D' U'
*3. *D' U' L D' L' U' D U' D' U'
*4. *U' R' L' U R' L' D L R' D' U'
*5. *D L R L' R' U L' U' R' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 1, 2017)

2x2 : (4.10), 4.71, (5.53), 5.42, 4.48 = 4.87
3x3 : 13.55, (17.01), 15.94, (12.61), 13.99 = 14.49
4x4 : 53.14, (59.97), (48.54), 58.27, 49.32 = 53.58
5x5 : (1:51.92), 1:42.70, 1:42.04,1:39.90, (1:33.99) = 1:41.55
6x6 : 3:02.50, 3:04.08, (2:58.21),2:58.77, (3:11.76) = 3:01.78
7x7 : (3:56.93), 4:13.65, (4:28.40),4:21.36, 4:14.42 = 4:16.48
2 BLD : 39.94, DNF, 52.78 = 39.94
3 BLD : 3:08.25, 2:08.91, 2:40.05 = 2:08.91
4 BLD : 20:54.21,
2-4 relay : 1:20.15
2-5 relay : 3:08.88
2-6 relay : 5:58.58
2-7 relay : 10:31.67
Mini Guildford : 7:11.25
OH : (49.17), (26.21), 40.71, 44.89, 40.42 = 42.01
MTS : 49.26, (56.00), 51.49, (45.14), 48.96 = 49.90
Clock : (25.53), (19.24), 23.94, 21.39, 23.81 = 23.05
Megaminx : (1:36.91), 1:33.17, 1:34.91,1:33.93, (1:22.78) = 1:34.00
Pyraminx : (7.25), 4.59, 5.82, 6.14, (4.44) = 5.52
Square-1 : 34.39, 38.43, 36.94, (39.50), (33.63) = 36.59
Skewb : (10.60), 8.35, 8.11, (5.70), 7.76 = 8.07


----------



## Lili Martin (Feb 1, 2017)

2x2: (8.63), 10.74, (27.63), 10.61,20.55 = 13.97
3x3: (29.40), (50.59), 39.71, 45.54,41.39 = 42.21
4x4: 2:29.56, (2:10.63), 2:48.87,2:25.70, (3:18.76) = 2:34.71
skewb: 13.79, (12.43), (20.61), 17.42,14.44 = 15.22


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 1, 2017)

*2x2x2*: (9.81), 11.76, 10.64, (16.76), 11.47 = *11.29

2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *25:17.00*; 14.07, 34.33, 2:09.16, 3:36.32, 6:27.62, 13:20.84; 7x7 pb, pretty good 6x6.

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:52.09*; 20.13, 42.07, 2:03.27, 3:27.96, 6:18.64

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:04.27*; 8.79, 37.09, 1:51.62, 3:26.76

*2-3-4 Relay*: *3:09.39*; 16.89, 43.56, 2:08.92 :-(

*7x7x7*: 13:13.39, 13:08.44, (14:24.68), 14:02.21, (12:11.66) = *13:28.01 *Experimenting with methods: redux, Yau, Hoya, Yau, redux. I'll have to do some more experimentation, but it looks like it's between Yau and redux, probably redux based on that last single.

*Square-1*: (2:08.57), 1:48.54, 1:59.27+, (54.60), 1:57.62+ = *1:55.15 *PB single, anyway.

*6x6x6*: 6:32.97, 7:06.06, 6:41.04, (6:07.41), (7:23.93) = *6:46.69 *PB single

*5x5x5*: (3:03.88), (3:56.69), 3:12.80, 3:21.93, 3:16.84 = *3:17.19

4x4x4*: 1:51.58, (1:34.43), (2:10.50), 2:05.07, 2:07.63 = *2:01.43 *Ouch! Nice single, but . . .

*3x3x3*: 32.19+, 32.62, (42.16), (26.02), 32.19 = *32.34
*
All cubic speedsolve events except skewb, I think, but that doesn't really count.


----------



## arbivara (Feb 1, 2017)

2x2x2: *9.94* - (8.27) 10.52 (12.03) 9.66 9.63 // meh
3x3x3: *32.85* - 33.08 30.92 (1:30.43) 34.54 (26.47) // 3rd solve: tried to use some FM techniques... didn't pay out well! 
4x4x4: *4:43.18* - 4:40.95 (3:41.82) 4:38.38 (4:55.68) 4:50.21 // meh(2)
5x5x5: *8:21.92* - (10:28.37) 8:44.57 (7:31.71) 8:42.73 7:38.45 // meh(3)
2BLD: *1:57.58* - 1:57.58 DNF 2:52.98 // not happy
OH: *1:07.01* - 1:12.38 1:01.67 (51.39) (1:13.72) 1:06.99 // left handed. Just one thing to say: don't cube when you should be sleeping! Well, on a second thought, don't sleep when you should be cubing, either!!
FMC: *33* // full solution in spoiler bellow



Spoiler: FMC



(B2 R2 B) // 1X2X2
(D2 R D) // 2X2X2 + 2 PAIRS
U' L B' U L // 2X2X3 + PAIR
B L* U2 L' // F2L-1
(B U B') // EO
(U2 R' U' @R U2) // AB4C
insertions:
* - L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 // solves 1 corner
@ - R B R' F' R B' R' F // solves remaining corners
Final solution:
U' L B' U L B L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 U2 B R' F' R B' R' F U R U2 B U' B' D' R' D2 B' R2 B2


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 1, 2017)

*2x2*: (9.40), 9.15, 8.21, 8.17, (8.03) = *8.51
Skewb: *(5.25), 6.93, 6.51, 8.48, (12.83) = *7.31
Sq1: *(47.40), 44.65, (35.12), 39.94, 41.81 = *42.14
Pyraminx: *(7.23), 18.20, 10.95, 13.46, (25.30) = *14.21
3x3*: 25.31, (19.99), 25.46, (26.90), 23.53 = *24.77
2-3-4 relay: 2:14.01
OH: *(45.34), 42.47, (34.01), 43.75, 41.44 = *42.56
3BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
2BLD: *DNF, 1:00.30, 58.10 = *58.10
Feet: *2:29.12, 2:10.60, 3:43.11, (1:58.30), DNF = *2:47.62

FMC: 38

*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



B' U' B U2 L' U' L R B R' U2 B2 U' B' U2 R2 D' R' U' B D B' U D' R D' R' D2 R' U' B R D R U' R B' D2

Start on inverse:
(D2 B R' U R' D' R') (7/7) 222

Switch to normal:
B' U' B U2 L' U' L (7/14) 223
R B R' U2 (4/18) F2L-1
B2 U' B' U (4/22) F2L
U R2 D' R' * D R' U' B (7/29) L3E

Insert at *:
U' B D B' U D' R D' R' D (9/38)


----------



## Torch (Feb 1, 2017)

2x2: 3.22, 4.58, 3.26, 3.57, 3.85 = 3.56
3x3: 9.23, 12.16, 11.25, 10.59, 12.04 = 11.29
4x4: 51.24, 56.77, 45.19, 59.93, 48.92 = 52.31
5x5: 1:24.69, 1:26.91, 1:23.18, 1:20.54, 1:32.94 = 1:24.93
2BLD: 22.89, 33.76, 28.15 = 22.89
3BLD: 1:10.26, 1:05.44, 1:27.86 = 1:05.44
OH: 19.83, 21.41, 20.72, 20.74, 24.21 = 20.96
Feet: 42.18, 34.23, 45.43, 38.40, 36.75 = 39.11
MTS: 1:20.96, 48.21, 40.99, 39.14, 36.73 = 42.78
2-4 Relay: DNF
2-5 Relay: 2:46.20
Mini Guildford: 6:24.28
Clock: 21.03, 18.91, 17.95, 21.83, 20.17 = 20.04
Kilo: 32.95, 51.21, 34.77, 37.14, 32.01 = 34.95
Mega: 1:50.46, 1:36.49, 1:39.76, 1:43.80, 1:43.20 = 1:42.25
Pyra: 8.09, 3.17, 5.93, 3.86, 4.09 = 4.63
SQ-1: 34.80, 24.55, 48.05, 30.91, 34.29 = 33.33
Skewb: 8.94, 7.84, 7.01, 6.84, 7.65 = 7.50


----------



## kake123 (Feb 2, 2017)

2x2: (bad)
(4.886), (9.243), 5.670, 8.519+, 5.381 = 6.52 avg5

3x3: (good)
(18.007), (12.885), 13.150, 14.984, 16.768 = 14.96 avg5

OH: (good and #consistency)
27.269, 27.520, 27.699, (27.133), (29.798) = 27.49 avg5

4x4:
1:03.782, 58.609, (1:07.122), (55.368), 1:03.857 = 1:02.07 avg5

5x5:
1:51.121, (1:57.103), 1:47.175, 1:47.004, 1:39.725 = 1:48.43 avg5


----------



## TommyGo (Feb 2, 2017)

2x2x2: (8.371), (14.051),8.552, 11.113, 10.283 = 9.982 avg
3x3x3: 21.916, 21.278, (23.846), (17.790), 22.986 = 22.060 avg


----------



## muchacho (Feb 2, 2017)

*2x2*: 7.14, (8.82), 6.42, (4.74), 5.70 = *6.42*
*3x3*: 17.33, 23.10, 17.58, (23.89), (17.09) = *19.34
Kilominx*: (1:15.79), 1:07.79, 1:07.11, 1:09.98, (1:05.12) = *1:08.29*


----------



## asacuber (Feb 2, 2017)

2x2: (4.04), 2.49, (2.17), 2.93, 3.71= 3.05// bj, first solve was plus two, major lockup on last solve
2BLD: 7.29, 26.78, 13.19= 7.28// hurrah
3x3: 10.97, (10.69), 11.12, 10.84, (11.56)= 10.98// This average is so good! can't complain about anything AT ALL
OH: 21.58, 31.31, (20.82), 22.81, 25.36=23.25// notbad
Skewb: 7.74, 6.5, 5.31, (3.32), (8.92)= 6.52// bad
Pyra: 5.84, 6.73, 6.87, (7.93), (3.46)= 6.49// bad
2-4: 1:34.28// bj
2-5: 4:02.35//2x2 ok, 3x3 bad, 4x4 and 5x5 mice


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 2, 2017)

*2x2: *(2.04), 2.82, 2.18, (4.15), 2.59 = *2.53
3x3: *(11.60), (9.00), 10.67, 9.72, 9.66 = *10.02
4x4: *38.36, (44.04), 39.23, 37.80, (37.78) = *38.47
5x5: *1:28.23, (1:24.17), 1:28.29, 1:27.46, (1:28.80) = *1:27.99
OH: *(25.42), 19.68, (15.77), 18.53, 18.15 = *18.79
Megaminx: *53.92, 54.43, (47.84), (1:02.71), 51.07 = *53.14
Pyraminx: *(6.78), (3.82), 5.94, 6.23, 6.18 = *6.12
FMC: 34*


Spoiler



L' U B' D B' R2 B2 L D L' F' L' F' B' L2 F2 B R F L' F' R' F L' F' D F B' L B2 D' B' D L' 

L' U B' D // 2x2
B' R2 B2 // 2x2x2
L D L' F' L' F' B' L2 F' B*L2 F' D F // F2L-1
B' L B2 D' B' D L' // AB3C

Insert at *: F' R F L' F' R' F L


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 2, 2017)

*3x3:* 16.07, 14.88, (13.02), (20.00), 15.07 = *15.34

6x6:* 5:30.52, (5:05.41), 5:26.36, 5:05.63, (5:45.62) = *5:20.84

Kilominx:* (59.73), 47.63, 42.83, (41.57), 42.57 = *44.34*
*
Megaminx:* (1:28.01), 1:28.05, (1:33.80), 1:30.94, 1:31.43 = *1:30.14*


----------



## h2f (Feb 2, 2017)

2x2: 5.89, 8.17, 6.05, (9.02), 7.35 = 7.20
3x3: (14.75), 20.11, 18.00, (21.50), 19.86 = 19.33
4x4: (1:10.61), 1:23.48, (1:32.29), 1:17.91, 1:11.48 = 1:17.63
2BLD: 16.45, 32.41, 25.16 = 16.45
3BLD: 1:15.78, DNF(1:24.91), DNF(1:09.67) = 1:15.78
4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
2-3-4 = 2:05.98
OH: (28.67), 41.50, 36.80, 34.25, (DNF(43.41)) = 37.52
FM: 35


Spoiler



z2
L2 F2 L' B L2 D2 L D //cross
B' U B // fl2-3
U2 R' U' R//f2l-2
U L' U L U2 F' U F//f2l-1 pair
U' F U2 F' //eo
L' *U L U2//ab3c

*L U R U' L' U R' U' (-4)
solution: z2L2 F2 L' B L2 D2 L D B' U B U2 R' U' R U L' U L U2 F' U F U' F U2 F' U R U' L' U R' L U2

Not happy about it but found in 5 minutes as a backup.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 2, 2017)

222: 5.18, 4.98, 4.82, (3.57), (6.22) = 4.99
333: 13.18, 15.57, (16.64), 14.40, (11.92), = 14.39
444: (DNF), 56.62, 1:00.49, 58.29, (45.78) = 58.47
555: 1:40.78, 1:39.78, (1:29.83), (1:46.52), 1:41.51 = 1:40.69
666: 3:17.79, 3:14.63, 3:21.79, (3:05.09) (3:23.71+), = 3:18.07
777: (4:46.88), 4:53.73, 4:59.20, 4:58.67, (5:10.14) = 4:57.20
2BLD: DNF, 2:02.84, 1:36.35 = 1:36.35
3BLD: DNF, 4:20.78, DNF = 4:20.78
MBLD: 2/3 in 24:27.99
OH: 41.98, (36.78), 44.92, 40.72, (DNF) = 42.54
FMC:
MTS: 3:51.49, 2:22.14, (1:51.36), 2:23.80, (DNF) = 2:52.48
Kilominx: 1:02.02, 54.23, (1:31.87), 1:09.37, (42.51) = 1:01.88
Megaminx: (2:11.15), 2:07.57, 1:58.62, (1:36.71), 2:05.68 = 2:03.96
Pyraminx: (14.72), 8.33, 11.09, (6.71), 8.06 = 9.16
Skewb: (12.51), (8.42), 8.51, 10.08, 9.11 = 9.23
Square-1: (1:07.86), 59.46, 35.43, 45.71, (30.46) = 46.87
2-4: 1:20.09
2-5: 3:38.06
2-6: 6:08.41
2-7: 11:21.44


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Feb 2, 2017)

*3x3:*
22.80
24.00
21.54
23.61
25.17
*2x2:*
6.05
10.45
8.00
10.76
8.14
*3x3 OH:*
1:15.19
1:30.41 (Dropped Cube, and messed up alg, then again.)
1:00.57
56.22
1:23.64


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 2, 2017)

3x3: 11.15, 11.72, (15.19), 11.73, (8.92) = 11.53
2x2: 3.92, 4.37, (5.78), (3.63), 5.33 = 4.54 //trash
Kilo: 22.56, 25.72, (19.82), (29.49), 24.97 = 24.42 //Pretty bad
Pyra: (10.16), 6.56, 7.82, 6.21, (5.06) = 6.86
Clock: (7.44), 9.04, (11.58), 8.70), 9.32 = 9.02 //:/
Skewb: (9.63), (16.68), 11.77, 11.36, 14.03 = 12.39


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2017)

*2BLD: *32.16[15.77], *21.68*[8.83], 24.91[8.51]
*3BLD: *1:29.42[32.11], *1:24.34*[36.98], 1:27.48[36.94]
*4BLD: *7:23.65 [3:46], *6:12.15* [3:57], DNF [5:26]
*5BLD*: *14:14.86* [8:09], DNF [14:23] 2+, DNF [15:25] 2 errors
*6BLD: *DNF [34:30/19:30] 2 lousy obliques 
*Multi: 3/3 = 3 *in 12:36.42 [8:36.32]
Wish I had time for more 

*2x2:* 17.79, 13.59, 9.40, 17.01, 15.74
*3x3:* 35.93, 37.07, 46.31, 42.48, 38.58
*4x4:* 2:23.18, 2:27.37, 2:12.07, 2:20.27, 1:59.86
*5x5: *4:00.50, 3:53.92, 4:29.28, 3:53.70, 4:09.45 // sub-4
*6x6: *7:40.45, 10:03.22, 8:20.86, 8:21.18, 9:21.29

*2-4: *3:34.75
*2-5: *7:48.11
*2-6: *15:52.14

*Skewb: *18.92, 51.08, 20.78, 41.35, 31.60 (sup-30 )


----------



## G2013 (Feb 2, 2017)

2x2x2 HORRIBLE 3.91 avg XD
1. (9.92), lol wtf
2. (1.91) ok 8 seconds less than the previous solve...
3. 3.74 check this std deevvvvvv (2.76!!!)
4. 4.73 hey I'm Feliks
5. 3.25

3x3x3 10.95 ao5:
1. 10.50
2. 12.56
3. (18.03), OLL fail xd
4. (9.18) LOL faster than my 2x2 1st solve XD
5. 9.79, nice counting 9

4x4x4 bad 44.32 ao5 :/
1. (58.32), pop 
2. 49.34 oh no what I am doing to this average D:
3. 42.46 I like this more huh
4. 41.17
5. (41.03)

3x3x3 One Handed 30.80 ao5:
1. 32.45
2. (25.90)
3. 32.29
4. 27.65
5. (35.61)

PyraMinx 6.86 ao5 yay sub7:
1. 6.71
2. 7.01
3. 7.12
4. 5.51
5. 6.87

2x2x2 Blindfolded single 8.47:
1. 8.47 yaaay easy 1look CLL
2. DNF(21.32)
3. 18.06+, easy onelook EG2 (which I did as CLL, z2, Y-perm, lol), without AUF so +2

3x3x3 Blindfolded single 42.12:
1. 42.12[13.35] gjjjjjj
2. 50.50[18.86] cool
3. DNF[1:12.99[18.88]], DNF by 3 edges. Almost gr9 mo3 :/

4x4x4 Blindfolded single 5:42.20
1. DNF(5:07.20), 5 centers oohh 
2. 5:42.20[3:xy] yay
3. DNF(5:28.46), probably forgot to undo a setup or something... basically the D slice is unsolved + some other pieces.

It's great that I got a success


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2017)

3x3: 13.75 gj
5x5: 2:13.57 vgj
3BLD:
MBLD:
OH: 20.67 gish
Feet: 41
MTS:
FMC:
Kilo: 34.49
Mega: 1:21.10 vgj considering what I've been averaging recently


Spoiler



3x3x3: 13.22, 12.71, 15.30, (12.49), (18.50)
5x5x5: 2:17.78, 2:12.08, 2:10.84, (2:04.16), (2:25.98)
3x3x3 Blindfolded:
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
3x3x3 One Handed: 20.00, (19.62), 20.11, (22.12), 21.88
3x3x3 With Feet:
3x3x3 Match the Scramble:
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: D B' R2 L D' L' B2 z2 U' R' U' R' F U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U F U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R F' L F R F' L' B' U2 B F L R U2 R' L' U' = 41 Moves


Spoiler: Solution Breakdown



D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B F' U2 F L2 D B L D' F' R' F2 D2 F D'

D B' R2 L D' L' B2 (7)
z2
U' R' U' R' F U2 R' F2 (8)
R2 F2 U F (4)
U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R (8)
F' L F R F' L' (6)
B' U2 B F L R U2 R' L' U' (10)
41


Kilominx: 35.97, 31.16, 36.34, (31.14), (38.99)
Megaminx: 1:19.60, (1:19.57), 1:20.24, 1:23.45, (1:23.48)


Spoiler



*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U B2 D F L R2 F2 D' R2 D' R D F' U2
*2. *F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F' U' B2 F' L2 D R' D R
*3. *D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B' U' R D' B' L' D B U L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F B2 L' U2 L D2 B U' L' D2 L D2 B2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 F2
*2. *B U' F L2 F2 D B2 D2 R F2 B L2 B U2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2
*3. *R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R B D' R U R D F' R' U
*4. *B2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L B' R2 D2 R2 U L2 D B' R'
*5. *U R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 L' B D R B F' U R B2 U2
*6. *U B2 R' U2 B' L F D' R' L' F L2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 D2
*7. *R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' U' L B2 R' F2 D' U' F L2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 F' L' B R F D' L' D' U' L U2
*2. *D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L' U2 F' U R D2 F R' D2
*3. *F L U2 F2 D' F L' F' U R' U2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2
*4. *F U2 B' L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R' B2 F D B2 D' L R' D' U' R
*5. *B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 L U2 L' U2 F' L2 U B' L' D B2 L' R' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B L' F2 U F' R' F' L U' F U2 D F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2
*2. *B' D2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 U F' D R2 F' D R D U' L
*3. *D B2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 D L2 U L D' B' U' L' D R2 B' U'
*4. *L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R' U F2 L F' D L2 B' D
*5. *D' F' L F U L2 F' R' B R2 F' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D B2 U


----------



## GSahu (Feb 3, 2017)

*3X3 :* 14.26, 14.31, (14.78), 14.07, (12.09) *=* *14.21 Average
3X3 OH :* (59.48), (35.34), 35.78, 49.18, 43.99 *=* *42.98 Average*


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 3, 2017)

*3x3: *13.30, 13.43, (13.05), 14.52, (17.16) *= 13.75
*
Very nice!!!

*Pyraminx: *(11.18), (4.53), 6.45, 6.06, 5.61 *= 6.04
*
Not very nice.

*5x5: *1:56.36, (2:32.59), (1:52.45), 2:01.25, 1:59.10 *= 1:58.91

YES!!! *Sub-2!! This is my first sub 2 in an online comp, I'm SO happy!!!! Global sub 2 here I come!

*3x3 With Feet: *2:26.23, 2:37.73, (3:10.99), (1:54.73), 2:17.80 =* 2:27.25*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 3, 2017)

FMC: 36 D:


Spoiler



Wasn't a fan of this scramble. Terrible skeleton followed by slightly bad insertions.

L D' B D2 B' R2 B2 //222
(R' D' R2 F2 R' F) //223
(L D) D //F2L-1
D L D' B' U' L' U L B L //4C

sk: L D' B D2 B' * R2 B2 D2 L D' B' U' L' U L B L ^ D' L' F' R F2 R2 D R
* B L' B' R B L B' R' 
^ B D' F2 D B' D' F2 D

solution: L D' B D2 L' B' R B L B' R B2 D2 L D' B' U' L' U L B L B D' F2 D B' D' F2 L' F' R F2 R2 D R


----------



## Moises Martinez (Feb 4, 2017)

*3x3:* 48.23, 52.67, (53.25), (44.19), 45.48= 48.79


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 4, 2017)

*2x2*: (4.04), (10.17), 6.73, 5.36, 4.66 = *5.58
3x3*: (13.39), (17.48), 16.32, 13.68, 15.36 = *15.12* / not even sub-15? git gud scrub
*4x4*: 58.30, 1:01.27, (57.16), 1:04.20, (1:05.78) = *1:01.26* / so weak
*5x5*: 2:31.39, (3:02.82), (2:26.20), 2:42.98, 2:37.73 = *2:37.37* / Amazing! I don't do 5x5 very often so I'm not sure, but this may be PB or close to it.
*6x6*: (12:37.87), 9:11.69, (8:22.10),8:42.21, 10:23.15 = *9:25.68* / Just got my first 6x6 in the mail today- only did one practice solve before this set. Fun stuff!
*2x2 BLD*: 1:03.36[40.21], DNF, 33.83[10.45] = *33.83
3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:35.54)[1:27.47(4E)], 2:05.90[1:00.48], DNF(3:00.40)[1:51.25(2FE)] = *2:05.90* / on boths DNFs I felt confident, on the solve I thouoght I made numrous execution mistakes, lol
*3x3 OH*: 33.94, 36.35, (1:20.54), (31.05), 42.71 = *37.67* / Really good! dropped the cube mid-PLL on the third solve and couldn't find my way back
*3x3 MTS*: (2:25.52), 1:33.65,1:44.71, (1:33.25), 2:11.28 = *1:49.88
2-4 Relay*: *1:07.92* / i have 4x4 single solves slower than this sometimes
*2-5 Relay*: *4:08.34
2-6 Relay*: *16:26.87* / lol
*Pyraminx*: 9.53, (14.37), 10.02, 12.35, (7.30) = *10.63* / Tough scrambles!

*FMC*: *44* / i think i got this last week too



Spoiler



B2 F2 R B D L U' B' L B L' U' R' D' R U R' D' R B' D' B L' D' F' D F L F' D' F D' F D F D' F' D F D F2 D' F' D'

B2 F2 R B D L U' // cross+preserved pair
B' L B L' //
U' R' D' R U //
R' D' R //
B' D' B //
L' D' F' D F L // OLL
F' D' F D' F D F D' F' D F D F2 D' F' D' // EPLL


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 4, 2017)

*3x3 MBLD: *5/5 in 18:01
*3x3 OH: *24.275, 26.702, 22.596, 20.781, 27.357 = 24.524
*Skewb: *7.829, 7.709, 9.301, 6.374, 10.451 = 8.280


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 4, 2017)

2x2: 1.58, (1.51) , 1.54, (4.48), 2.09 = 1.74
3x3: 8.78, (8.41), (10.80), 9.10, 10.33 = 9.40
2BLD: 4.65, 7.35, 6.47 = 4.65
woah i remembered to do it this week. Hopefully I will do more this weekend


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 4, 2017)

Match the scramble: 1:58.96, DNF, 2:04.68, 2:00.54, 1:56.93 = 2:01.39
Mini Guildford: 6:53.42 wow
FMC:


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 4, 2017)

2x2: 6.320 3.057 4.991 4.171 4.780 - 4.647 average
4x4: 1:1.456 1:2.952 1:0.785 1:5.711 1:2.512- 1:2.306
Skewb: 8.597 6.122 6.987 5.029 6.994 - 6.701 average



FMC: 54


Spoiler: FMC Solution 



2x2x2 block: L U R' U2 D' R' D'
2x2x3 block: U R2 U' R F R' F2 U F
F2L: R' B R B D' R D U R U' R U R U'
OLL: B U' B2 D B2 U B2 D' B
PLL: D' R' D R' D R D R' D' R D R D2 R' D'


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 4, 2017)

*3x3:
Time List:*
1. (45.18) 
2. 44.24 
3. 41.00 
4. 42.12 
5. (39.47) 

*Ao5: 42.46*

*2x2:*
*Time List:*
1. 13.49 
2. (3.48) 
3. (14.00) 
4. 9.79 
5. 12.71 

*Ao5: 12.00*

*Pyraminx:*
Time List:
1. 10.07 
2. (24.28) 
3. (8.11) 
4. 14.94 
5. 17.19 

*Ao5: 14.07*


Not too bad.


----------



## Bamboux (Feb 5, 2017)

*3x3:*
1. ( 23.13 )
2. 29.96
3. ( 32.19 )
4. 28.35
5. 24.98
*ao5: *27.77 ( Around normal for me )

*2x2:*
1. ( 9.57 )
2. 7.92
3. 7.35
4. 9.07
5. 8.58
*ao5: *8.53 ( A little worse than average for me )

*4x4:*
1. ( 1:53.24 )
2. 2:00.01
3. DNF ( 2:27.11 )
4. 2:25.05
5. 2:00.14
*ao5: *2:08.42 ( Pretty good for me )

*2x2 - 4x4:*
2x2: 12.17 ( I don't do 2x2, ok? )
3x3: 40.52 ( I inspected while the timer was running )
4x4: 2:05.52
*Total time: *2:58.21


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 5, 2017)

*2x2*: 9.203, 11.437, 10.767, 14.251, 13.987 = 12.063

*3x3*: 28.205, 22.452, 26.555, 34.606, 29.389= 28.049

*4x4*: 2:12.560, 2:13.648, (1:58.096), (2:21.399), 2:17:416= 2:14.541

*2-4 Relay:* 2:58.782


----------



## balaji0071 (Feb 5, 2017)

2x2: 6.36, 9.00, 6.64, 10.01, 7.23
3x3: 22.69, 24.21, 26.78, 26.25, 23.82


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 5, 2017)

*2x2x2 *3.79, (2.40), 3.86, (4.74), 3.61 = 3.75 average

*3x3x3 *12.46, (10.42), 12.96, (13.04), 11.28 = 12.23 average

*4x4x4 *52.92, (47.52), (57.29), 53.60, 55.51 = 54.01 average

*5x5x5 *(1:50.40), 1:40.51, 1:37.31, (1:27.31), 1:41.45 = 1:39.76 average

*2x2x2 Blindfolded *26.19, 30.91, 36.11

*3x3x3 Blindfolded *DNF, 1:37.55, DNF

*3x3x3 One Handed* (38.49), 37.94, 35.57, (29.81), 32.65 = 35.39 average

*3x3x3 With Feet *(46.97), 39.68, 40.65, (38.79), 42.33 = 40.89 average

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay: *11:24.45
// Screwed up like last week and tried to stackmat this. Just restarted the timer after passing 10 minutes. 

*Mini Guildford: *6:01.94

*Clock *(14.90), 18.81, 17.90, 17.39, (20.83) = 18.03 average

*Kilominx: *32.71, (42.00), 30.25, (28.96), 41.58 = 34.85 average

*MegaMinx* 1:08.86, (1:08.62), 1:17.57, (1:21.09), 1:13.69 = 1:13.37 average

*PyraMinx *3.76, (10.13), (2.81), 3.19, 2.81 = 3.25 average

*Square-1 *(13.83), 19.40, (22.19), 18.47, 21.31 = 19.73 average

*Skewb* 7.21, 4.31, (7.34), (4.15), 6.23 = 5.92 average


----------



## asacuber (Feb 5, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> *2x2x2*
> 3.79, (2.40), 3.86, (4.74), 3.61 = 3.75 average
> 
> *3x3x3*
> ...



Damn


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 5, 2017)

2x2:
6.500, 4.981, 5.516, 4.779, 5.383 
Ao5: 5.431

3x3:
20.701, 18.828, 18.588, 17.997, 17.615
Ao5: 18.745

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## okayama (Feb 6, 2017)

*FMC*: 28 moves
Scramble: D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B F' U2 F L2 D B L D' F' R' F2 D2 F D'
Solution: B' U2 L' D B' L' D U L2 U' L' D' L' D2 L2 U' L' D U L2 U' L' U F2 U2 L U R


Spoiler



(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B D' L U2 B (EO)

2x2x2 block: R' U' L' U2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F2 U2 L U R

EO + 2x2x2 block: B' U2 L' D B'
2x2x3 block: L' D U L2 U'
F2L minus 1 slot: L' D' L' D'
Finish F2L: D' L D
LL: D' L U' L' D U L2 U' L' U
Correction: F2 U2 L U R


----------



## RyuKagamine (Feb 6, 2017)

6x6x6: 
7x7x7: (8:08.63) 8:00.81 7:59.26 (7:51.53) 7:57.49 =7:59.19/Average PB!!!
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 51.68 DNS DNS =51.68
3x3x3 With feet: 2:46.10 3:12.24 2:37.90 (2:15.66) (3:33.98) =2:52.08
234 Relay: 3:19.08
2345 Relay: 5:13.95/Single PB!
2-6 Relay: 11:45.41
2-7 Relay: 19:55.42
Clock : 19.39 17.83 (22.45) 18.85 (15.69) =18.69
Megaminx: (3:13.70) (2:40.73) 2:54.42 2:54.45 2:42.92 =2:50.60/Average PB!
Pyraminx: 18.40 16.19 (12.41) 17.31 (19.43) =17.30
Skewb: (25.12) (17.74) 21.51 19.35 18.19 =19.68


----------



## LCuber (Feb 6, 2017)

*2x2*
23.43, 22.71, 20.04, (14.22), (42.10)
Average: 22.06 - Pretty good

*3x3*
1:15.18, (1:26.79), 1:06.13, (0:50.06 PB!), 1:06.26
Average: 1:09.19 - Really good

*Pyraminx* 
(16.77), 28.85, 17.44, (33.80), 19.28
Average: 21.86 - Good

This was my first competition and I was very happy with my results, especially my PB in 3x3. As of yet I am not using the CFOP method but I am trying to learn it. Thanks for letting me take part in this competition.


----------



## Alea (Feb 6, 2017)

*2x2:* 6.37, 7.31, 7.05, (11.30), (5.82)=> 6.91
*3x3:* 17.35, (22.61), 19.19, (16.38), 19.91=>*18.82
4x4:* 1:33.82, 1:22.74, 1:38.74, (1:20.34), (1:39.54)=> *1:31.77
5x5:* (2:22.91), (2:38.37), 2:32.67, 2:26.11, 2:31.13=> *2:29.97
6x6:* 6:16.49, 5:44.84, 5:43.60, (6:23.72), (5:29.60)=>* 5:54.98
7x7:* 8:57.19, 8:28.81, (8:05.13), 8:16.49, (9:18.75)=>*8:34.17
2BLD:* 1:36.00, 1:26.67, 1:07.13=> *1:07.13
3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF=> *DNF
OH:* (27.32), 31.92, (37.83), 27.34, 34.93=> *31.40
Feet:* DNF, 5:01.85, 3:37.75, 3:25.63, (3:05.31)=> *4:01.75
MTS:* (3:10.55), 2:45.15, 2:15.72, 2:52.19, (2:01.59)=> *2:37.69
2-4 Relay: 2:24.92
2-5 Relay: 3:57.85
2-6 Relay: DNF* //second WC in a row that I'm dumb enough to forget to solve the 6x6.
*2-7 Relay: 19:10.95
Mega:* (2:14.32), 1:52.39, 1:53.57, (1:49.39), 1:52.36=> *1:52.78
Pyra:* 9.71, (13.98), (7.82), 9.83, 8.03=> *9.19
Skewb:* 14.11, (14.46), (10.69), 11.09, 11.72=> *12.31*


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 6, 2017)

*2x2: *(7.82), 6.94, (4.73), 7.27, 6.16 = *6.80
3x3: *(18.65), 19.25, (21.34), 20.79, 18.92 = *19.66*
*2-3-4 Relay: *= *3:21.94*
*3x3OH: *1:07.24, (59.40), 1:01.12, (1:16.41), 1:04.99 = *1:04.45*
*Pyraminx: *(7.78), 7.86, 8.02, 9.53, (10.84) = *8.47*

Not bad after a week of no practice, I had a cold.


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 6, 2017)

2x2 5.85 average of 5
1. 5.83
2. 4.19
3. 6.85
4. 8.04
5. 4.87

3x3 19.65 average of 5
1. 18.84
2. 20.16
3. 22.21
4. 19.92
5. 16.70

3x3 OH 38.15 average of 5
1. 41.36
2. 28.50
3. 35.88
4. 38.37
5. 40.18

I need to practice OH more...


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 6, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 6.14, (5.86), 6.39, 6.45, (7.18)-> *6.33
3x3x3:* 16.65, 16.13, (17.91), 16.86, (15.92)-> *16.55
4x4x4:* 1:14.19, (1:36.67), 1:35.32, (1:04.67), 1:17.88-> *1:22.46
5x5x5:* 2:29.30, 2:20.30, (2:43.09), 2:33.17, (2:19.77)-> *2:27.59
2x2x2BLD:* 55.37, 1:16.27, DNF-> *55.37
3x3x3BLD:* 3:45.90, 3:21.00, 3:53.98-> *3:21.00
3x3x3OH:* (36.87), 33.77, 33.35, (32.95), 33.04-> *33.39
3x3 MTS:* 1:08.09, 1:23.07, (1:03.42), (1:31.38), 1:22.50-> *1:17.89
234*-> *1:49.63
2345*-> *4:29.67
sq-1:* 45.46, (37.90), 52.29, (1:04.70), 40.10-> *45.95
skewb:* 9.43, 10.27, (10.86), (7.03), 8.64-> *9.45

FMC:* 39 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D' B' L B L2 D' L D' R D R' D2 B2 D2 B R2 D R B R2 B D' L2 D B' R2 B D' L2 R' B2 L2 U L' B D' L' B2 L

on inverse:
L' B2 L D B' L U' L2 //2x2x2
B2 R D * B2 R' D' R2 //2x2x3
B' D2 B2 D2 R D' R' //f2l-1
D L' D L2 B' L' B D //all but 2 corners twist

insertion: * D' L2 D B' R2 B D' L2 D B' R2 B (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 6, 2017)

2x2 - *6.05* Average: (4.53), 6.23, 5.37, 6.55, (7.17)
3x3 - *14.61* Average: 15.04, 14.35, (17.33), 14.44, (14.14)
4x4 - *1:08.38* Average: (1:30.46), 1:07.93, (1:02.72), 1:11.05, 1:06.16
5x5 - *2:24.74* Average: 2:21.26, 2:32.80, (2:39.57), 2:20.15, (2:19.86)
(PB average)

6x6 - *5:26.27* Average: 5:17.44, 5:22.90, 5:38.46, (5:10.99), (5:57.92)
7x7 - *9:08.22* Average: (7:43.97), (DNF), 9:06.22, 9:20.48, 8:57.95
(PB single and average)

3x3 OH - *24.30* Average: 23.32, 23.62, (19.07), (34.41), 25.95
3x3 MTS - *1:48.46* Average: (DNF), 1:36.42, (1:25.71), 1:46.61, 1:38.40
3x3 FMC - *36 Moves*


Spoiler: Solution



L’ U (B’ D B’) R2 B2 = 2x2 Block (7/7)
(L D L’) F’ L’ F’ B’ L2 F’ B = 2x2x3 Block (10/17)
L2 (F’ D F) = F2L Minus 1 (4/21)
B’ L (B2 D’ B’ D) = 4th Pair + EO (6/27)
(U B’ U’ F) (U B U’ F’) L’ = ZBLL (9/36)



2-4 Relay - *1:27.80*
2-5 Relay - *4:12.47*
2-6 Relay - *9:52.53*
2-7 Relay - *18:19.20*
Megaminx - *3:41.11* Average: (3:53.11), (3:05.99), 3:49.25, 3:39.75, 3:34.34
(PB single and average)

Pyraminx - *14.66* Average: 12.83, 18.35, (19.59), (10.90), 12.79
Skewb - *32.16* Average: (26.66), 32.97, (48.73), 33.98, 29.53


----------



## sqAree (Feb 7, 2017)

*2x2:* (3.53), (DNF(5.31)), 4.65, 5.94, 4.96 = *5.19
3x3:* (19.23), (12.37), 13.21, 18.04, 18.17 = *16.48
4x4:* (1:19.05), 1:12.14, 1:14.99, 1:10.32, (1:10.20) = *1:12.49
5x5:* (4:33.27), 3:25.03, 2:51.31, 2:57.40, (2:31.12) = *3:04.59* //pb single
*6x6:* 7:57.61, (8:10.38), 7:27.40, 8:08.39, (6:58.31) = *7:51.14
7x7:* 11:04.75, 10:57.68, (10:31.43), 11:31.38, (11:53.17) = *11:11.27* //pb average and single
*2BLD:* 54.24, 58.88, 1:12.05 = *54.24
3BLD:* 2:02.71, 2:06.89, DNF(2:11.69) = *2:02.71
OH:* (18.09), 22.01, (23.35), 21.24, 21.41 = *21.56
MTS: *(1:34.23+), 1:13.74, 1:20.06, 1:11.38, (1:10.25) =* 1:15.07
2-4:* *1:48.61
2-5: 5:15.14
2-6:* *11:42.76* //pb
*2-7:* *21:49.43* //pb
*Mega:* 2:07.12, (2:40.56), 2:07.84, 2:06.96, (1:56.87) = *2:07.31
Pyra:* 8.98, 7.90, 7.56, (6.59), (10.17) = *8.15
FMC: 60
*


Spoiler: solution



D R' B U2 B L' D2 //cross
L' U2 L U B U B' //F2L-1
D R U' R' D' //F2L-2
U2 L U L' F' U2 F //F2L-3
U' L U L' U L U L' //F2L-4
B' U' B' R B R' U B //OLL
B L U' L' U' L U L' B' L U L' U' L' B L B' U //PLL


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 7, 2017)

Results week 5, congrats to bacyril, Torch and gateway cuber

@DGCubes: please don't copy the scrambles into your post
(and particularly not those which you don't solve!!!)

*2x2x2*(36)

 1.74 WACWCA
 2.18 hssandwich
 2.53 Isaac Lai
 2.92 gateway cuber
 3.04 asacuber
 3.56 Torch
 3.75 DGCubes
 3.91 G2013
 4.54 Jaysammey777
 4.65 DhruvA
 4.87 bacyril
 4.99 Ordway Persyn
 5.18 sqAree
 5.29 Agguzi
 5.58 Jaycee
 5.85 CubingGenius
 6.05 EmperorZant
 6.33 Bogdan
 6.42 muchacho
 6.52 kake123
 6.79 CornerCutter
 6.91 Alea
 7.19 h2f
 7.62 balaji0071
 8.51 bubbagrub
 8.52 Bamboux
 8.86 Matthew Cubermann
 9.94 arbivara
 10.46 TommyGo
 11.29 One Wheel
 11.61 Jacck
 11.77 Lili Martin
 12.00 PyraMaster
 12.06 Jon Persson
 15.45 MatsBergsten
 22.06 LCuber
*3x3x3 *(39)

 9.40 WACWCA
 10.02 Isaac Lai
 10.95 G2013
 10.98 asacuber
 11.29 Torch
 11.53 Jaysammey777
 11.93 gateway cuber
 12.23 DGCubes
 13.74 GenTheThief
 13.75 CapriPhonix
 14.21 GSahu
 14.38 Ordway Persyn
 14.49 bacyril
 14.61 EmperorZant
 14.96 kake123
 15.12 Jaycee
 15.34 Sergeant Baboon
 16.47 sqAree
 16.55 Bogdan
 18.46 Agguzi
 18.82 Alea
 19.32 h2f
 19.34 muchacho
 19.64 CubingGenius
 19.65 CornerCutter
 22.05 TommyGo
 23.47 Matthew Cubermann
 24.76 balaji0071
 24.77 bubbagrub
 27.76 Bamboux
 28.04 Jon Persson
 32.33 One Wheel
 32.85 arbivara
 37.74 Jacck
 39.38 MatsBergsten
 42.45 PyraMaster
 42.49 Lili Martin
 48.79 Moises Martinez
 1:09.19 LCuber
*4x4x4*(21)

 38.46 Isaac Lai
 44.32 G2013
 52.31 Torch
 53.58 bacyril
 54.01 DGCubes
 58.47 Ordway Persyn
 59.94 gateway cuber
 1:01.26 Jaycee
 1:02.08 kake123
 1:02.30 DhruvA
 1:08.38 EmperorZant
 1:12.48 sqAree
 1:17.62 h2f
 1:22.46 Bogdan
 1:31.77 Alea
 2:01.43 One Wheel
 2:08.40 Bamboux
 2:14.54 Jon Persson
 2:18.51 MatsBergsten
 2:37.71 Lili Martin
 4:43.18 arbivara
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:24.93 Torch
 1:27.99 Isaac Lai
 1:39.76 DGCubes
 1:40.69 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.10 bacyril
 1:48.43 kake123
 1:58.90 CapriPhonix
 2:13.57 GenTheThief
 2:24.74 EmperorZant
 2:27.59 Bogdan
 2:29.97 Alea
 2:35.81 gateway cuber
 2:37.37 Jaycee
 2:55.92 Mike Hughey
 3:04.58 sqAree
 3:17.19 One Wheel
 4:01.29 MatsBergsten
 8:21.92 arbivara
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:02.79 bacyril
 3:18.07 Ordway Persyn
 5:20.84 Sergeant Baboon
 5:26.27 EmperorZant
 5:52.67 Jacck
 5:54.98 Alea
 6:46.69 One Wheel
 7:51.13 sqAree
 8:41.11 MatsBergsten
 9:40.17 Jaycee
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:14.85 bacyril
 4:57.20 Ordway Persyn
 7:59.19 RyuKagamine
 8:34.16 Alea
 9:08.22 EmperorZant
11:11.27 sqAree
13:28.01 One Wheel
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 18.79 Isaac Lai
 19.55 gateway cuber
 20.66 GenTheThief
 20.96 Torch
 21.55 sqAree
 23.25 asacuber
 24.30 EmperorZant
 24.52 Scruggsy13
 27.49 kake123
 30.80 G2013
 31.40 Alea
 33.39 Bogdan
 35.39 DGCubes
 37.52 h2f
 37.67 Jaycee
 38.14 CubingGenius
 42.01 bacyril
 42.54 Ordway Persyn
 42.55 bubbagrub
 42.98 GSahu
 1:04.45 CornerCutter
 1:07.01 arbivara
 1:13.13 Matthew Cubermann
 1:15.77 Jacck
 DNF One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 39.11 Torch
 40.89 DGCubes
 1:55.65 gateway cuber
 2:27.25 CapriPhonix
 2:47.61 bubbagrub
 2:51.76 Jacck
 2:52.08 RyuKagamine
 4:01.74 Alea
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 4.65 WACWCA
 7.29 asacuber
 9.03 gateway cuber
 16.45 h2f
 21.68 MatsBergsten
 22.89 Torch
 26.19 DGCubes
 33.83 Jaycee
 39.94 bacyril
 51.68 RyuKagamine
 54.24 sqAree
 55.37 Bogdan
 58.10 bubbagrub
 1:07.13 Alea
 1:23.10 Jacck
 1:36.35 Ordway Persyn
 1:57.58 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 57.61 hssandwich
 1:05.44 Torch
 1:15.78 h2f
 1:24.34 MatsBergsten
 1:37.55 DGCubes
 2:02.71 sqAree
 2:05.90 Jaycee
 2:08.91 bacyril
 3:21.00 Bogdan
 3:39.03 gateway cuber
 4:20.78 Ordway Persyn
 4:22.62 Jacck
 DNF Alea
 DNF bubbagrub
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:37.86 hssandwich
 5:42.20 G2013
 6:12.15 MatsBergsten
12:32.39 Jacck
20:54.21 bacyril
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

14:14.86 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

33:15.65 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

9/10 (55:33)  Jacck
3/3 (12:36)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (22:46)  gateway cuber
2/3 (24:27)  Ordway Persyn
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 42.78 Torch
 49.90 bacyril
 1:15.06 sqAree
 1:17.89 Bogdan
 1:40.48 EmperorZant
 1:51.60 Jaycee
 2:01.39 gateway cuber
 2:37.69 Alea
 2:52.48 Ordway Persyn
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:07.92 Jaycee
 1:19.46 gateway cuber
 1:20.09 Ordway Persyn
 1:20.15 bacyril
 1:27.80 EmperorZant
 1:34.28 asacuber
 1:48.61 sqAree
 1:49.63 Bogdan
 2:05.98 h2f
 2:14.01 bubbagrub
 2:24.92 Alea
 2:58.21 Bamboux
 2:58.78 Jon Persson
 3:05.80 Jacck
 3:09.39 One Wheel
 3:19.08 RyuKagamine
 3:21.94 CornerCutter
 3:34.75 MatsBergsten
 DNF Torch
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:46.20 Torch
 3:08.88 bacyril
 3:38.06 Ordway Persyn
 3:57.85 Alea
 3:58.73 gateway cuber
 4:02.35 asacuber
 4:08.34 Jaycee
 4:12.47 EmperorZant
 4:29.67 Bogdan
 5:13.95 RyuKagamine
 5:15.14 sqAree
 6:04.27 One Wheel
 6:28.29 Jacck
 7:48.11 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(9)

 5:58.58 bacyril
 6:08.41 Ordway Persyn
 9:52.53 EmperorZant
11:42.76 sqAree
11:45.41 RyuKagamine
12:52.09 One Wheel
15:52.14 MatsBergsten
16:26.87 Jaycee
 DNF Alea
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)

10:31.67 bacyril
11:21.44 Ordway Persyn
11:24.45 DGCubes
18:19.20 EmperorZant
19:10.95 Alea
19:55.42 RyuKagamine
21:49.43 sqAree
25:17.00 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(4)

 6:01.94 DGCubes
 6:24.28 Torch
 6:53.42 gateway cuber
 7:11.25 bacyril
*Kilominx*(8)

 24.42 Jaysammey777
 34.49 GenTheThief
 34.85 DGCubes
 34.95 Torch
 35.35 gateway cuber
 44.34 Sergeant Baboon
 1:01.87 Ordway Persyn
 1:08.29 muchacho
*Skewb*(18)

 3.63 hssandwich
 5.92 DGCubes
 6.26 gateway cuber
 6.37 asacuber
 6.70 DhruvA
 7.31 bubbagrub
 7.50 Torch
 8.07 bacyril
 8.27 Scruggsy13
 9.23 Ordway Persyn
 9.45 Bogdan
 12.31 Alea
 12.39 Jaysammey777
 15.48 Lili Martin
 19.68 RyuKagamine
 28.67 Jacck
 31.24 MatsBergsten
 32.16 EmperorZant
*Clock*(5)

 9.02 Jaysammey777
 18.03 DGCubes
 18.69 RyuKagamine
 20.04 Torch
 23.05 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.25 DGCubes
 4.09 gateway cuber
 4.63 Torch
 5.52 bacyril
 6.04 CapriPhonix
 6.12 Isaac Lai
 6.48 asacuber
 6.86 Jaysammey777
 6.86 G2013
 8.15 sqAree
 8.47 CornerCutter
 9.16 Ordway Persyn
 9.19 Alea
 10.63 Jaycee
 14.07 PyraMaster
 14.20 bubbagrub
 14.66 EmperorZant
 17.30 RyuKagamine
 17.85 Jacck
 21.86 LCuber
*Megaminx*(12)

 53.14 Isaac Lai
 1:13.37 DGCubes
 1:21.10 GenTheThief
 1:30.14 Sergeant Baboon
 1:34.03 bacyril
 1:42.25 Torch
 1:52.77 Alea
 2:03.96 Ordway Persyn
 2:07.31 sqAree
 2:12.82 gateway cuber
 2:50.60 RyuKagamine
 3:41.11 EmperorZant
*Square-1*(9)

 19.73 DGCubes
 30.47 gateway cuber
 33.33 Torch
 36.59 bacyril
 42.13 bubbagrub
 45.95 Bogdan
 46.87 Ordway Persyn
 1:34.79 Jacck
 1:55.14 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

27 Attila
28 okayama
33 arbivara
34 Isaac Lai
35 h2f
36 EmperorZant
36 CyanSandwich
38 bubbagrub
39 Bogdan
41 GenTheThief
44 Jaycee
47 Ordway Persyn
54 DhruvA
60 sqAree
DNF  gateway cuber

*Contest results*

309 bacyril
300 gateway cuber
294 Torch
280 Ordway Persyn
267 DGCubes
224 sqAree
217 EmperorZant
208 Isaac Lai
198 Jaycee
195 Alea
176 asacuber
176 Bogdan
148 G2013
143 h2f
142 Jacck
130 MatsBergsten
121 bubbagrub
116 GenTheThief
106 Jaysammey777
103 kake123
100 WACWCA
93 One Wheel
89 hssandwich
81 RyuKagamine
77 CapriPhonix
73 DhruvA
67 arbivara
62 CornerCutter
58 Sergeant Baboon
56 CubingGenius
48 Agguzi
45 Bamboux
43 muchacho
42 GSahu
35 Matthew Cubermann
34 Jon Persson
33 Scruggsy13
30 balaji0071
27 TommyGo
25 Lili Martin
25 Attila
24 okayama
21 PyraMaster
20 CyanSandwich
10 LCuber
10 Mike Hughey
5 Moises Martinez


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 7, 2017)

Then this weeks gift card from the theCubicle.us, $10 gift card to number..... (spinning), ... 14!!

and that is ... h2f!

Congratulations


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 7, 2017)

Whoa, I came first in something! I knew that 2-4 relay was good for me, but sweet! Also this might be my first top 10 overall


----------



## h2f (Feb 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Then this weeks gift card from the Cubicle.us, $10 gift card to number..... (spinning), ... 14!!
> 
> and that is ... h2f!
> 
> Congratulations



Wow. Thanks.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> @DGCubes: please don't copy the scrambles into your post
> (and particularly not those which you don't solve!!!)



Sorry about that; I meant to get rid of them. It won't happen in the future.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's my FMC. (hopefully not to late)

FMC: 47




Spoiler



x z F D' R D' L (cross-1) U' L' U' L (F2L1) R2 U2 R B' U' B (F2L2) Bw U' Bw' D B U B' D' (F2L3+4TH cross piece)
y U R U2 R' (F2L4) L' U' L U L F' L' F (OLL) B U B' U' B' R B2 U' B' U' B U B' R (T Perm)


----------

